# Baking porkchops for 200



## chocolate bar (Jun 24, 2015)

I am new to this thread an not sure how to go about this. I am playing an event for 200. I am serving glazed pork chops. I have seared them an put them in roasters with lids (30 per roaster)along with the juices etc from the pans. How long should I bake them to keep them from drying out?


----------



## chefaran (Jul 1, 2015)

how thick are they? how long will you hold them before service?


----------



## chocolate bar (Jun 24, 2015)

The event is actually over. They were about 1-11/2" thick. I bagged them in sets of 6 with some of their juice. I then boiled a large pot of water and dropped 2 bags at a time for about 25-30sec. I had my ovens preheated with the pans in [email protected] I added my pork chops to the pans as they came out of the water. I left them in the oven for about 15min. Due to the fact I was already using the convection oven for roasted potatoes I couldn't use that in the beginning, however I transferred them to the convection oven for about 5 min. to brown on the top. They turned out juicy and tender & I received many compliments. The ovens were larger than I expected and so were able to handle that capacity. I however am always open for any suggestions to improve.


----------



## chocolate bar (Jun 24, 2015)

This was suggested to me on another post. The boiling them brought them to room/warm temperature.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

so it sounds like you did a cook chill, then rethermed them in a bag in an oven (almost sous vide).  great ingenuity!

To skip the step of bagging, you could use a moisture controlled warming cabinet or steam table depending on the equipment you have available.  I have seen people do decent sized volumes of mac and cheese using a warming cabinet and the same procedure you used on the pork chops.  The warming cabinet will take longer but you don't have to stress over cooking and can occupy your time in other areas.


----------

